# Adding center stripes to roads



## margesdiamond (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone have a method of putting stripes on roads?? Using shingles for pavement and also making a parking lot....searched the forums without any luck....Bob


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I used pin striping tape for cars, not sure it will stick to shingles though? Rich.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've used white grease pens, white chalk, white paint pens, and white plastic pin striping tape.
They are ALL represented on my layout. However, with all of them I've sealed them with a couple of coats of Dulcoat to prevent any changes.


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Perfect time for this thread, I was just wondering the other day how to do road stripes myself. Pin striping tape is a great idea!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

doorman29 said:


> Perfect time for this thread, I was just wondering the other day how to do road stripes myself. Pin striping tape is a great idea!


Yep, it's real easy to work with too. 
Just stick a little straight pin in the starting end to temporarily hold it in place, then CAREFULLY unroll and gently apply the tape to the road surface.
Looks great, right?.......WRONG! The next day it had all come unstuck due to temperature and humidity changes overnight. Made me mad as hell, so that's when I decided to spray it with Dulcoat. That sealed it down and it's been there, minding it's business, for over two years! 
Bob


----------



## sibell (Dec 19, 2013)

I have used whiteout, the roll-on stuff. Its awesome


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

sibell said:


> I have used whiteout, the roll-on stuff. Its awesome


Yes, it is. The paint pen is very similar and lays down a nice neat line.
I made a parking lot for my depot out of emory paper (which looks like worn blacktop) then used a white paint pen for the parking space lines. Turned out super good.


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for all tips, even though I didn't ask the question! I'm going to start doing a parking lot for my station and all these methods sound good.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Just noticed my response to this thread was well over two years ago........guess what.......that pinstripe tape hasn't budged, it's still looking as good as the day it was put down. :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And even though I'm usually against reopening threads this old, Woodland Scenics has a fairly new product: a set of paint pens and a flexible gauge (made of rubber coated wire) that allows you to paint lines very easily. It's pricey, but it works very well (although in fairness, it's meant for use on plaster and I don't know how well it will work on shingles).


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

So why does it matter if a thread has whiskers, as long as it's helpful to a newer member of the MTF that is seeking advice?
I vividly recall when I joined in January, 2011. EVERYTHING was brand new to me as a raw newbie in model railroading so any and all advice was extremely welcome.
Just my two cents,
Bob


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Last week I drew crude center stripes and shoulder stripes on the painted roadway on our Christmas layout using 69 cent paint markers from Walmart.

I am sure someone with any real artistic ability could use those markers and make the stripes look great.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Just my 2¢, but IMO, white stripes are too much of a contrast on a model scale, against a dark surface.
A light gray looks more realistic from above, or from a distance.
Also, the occasional _yellow_ striping looks better toned down to a buff color.
Then too, roads aren't really _black_ from above at a distance... they're actually different shades of darker grays. New repair and patch-work is black.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> Just my 2¢, but IMO, white stripes are too much of a contrast on a model scale, against a dark surface.
> A light gray looks more realistic from above, or from a distance.
> Also, the occasional _yellow_ striping looks better toned down to a buff color.
> Then too, roads aren't really _black_ from above at a distance... they're actually different shades of darker grays. New repair and patch-work is black.


Newly laid asphalt is almost black. Within a year, it is noticeably lighter, and after 2-3 they reach a shade of light bluish gray. It would depend on what you were trying to model, but I'd go lighter rather than darker for your roads.


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

I used some yellow and white tape that I cut to length on our club layout. Cant remember which brand. It has stayed put with very hot and very cold temperature changes.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I used a 1" foam brush with sharp point to make dotted yellow centre lines. Didn't see a need to make white lines on the sides of the road, as this is for a rough industrial town. The only thing I can suggest is taking your time when painting lines. My roads are made of shingles, and I used a scrap piece to test out my lines first, to get the hang of it.

-J.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Like this:









Hope this helps.

-J.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Liking the parking lot and heliport.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

This has turned into an interesting thread. I never would have thought of using roofing shingles for a road bed.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

FWIW, I would try gray shingles instead of black...
But that's just me.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeB said:


> This has turned into an interesting thread. I never would have thought of using roofing shingles for a road bed.


Shingles make perfect roads! It's even better when you go to your local building supply store, find a couple of loose shingles amongst the packages, and they give them to you for free when you tell them what you need it for! 

-J.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Shingles make perfect roads! It's even better when you go to your local building supply store, find a couple of loose shingles amongst the packages, and they give them to you for free when you tell them what you need it for!
> 
> -J.


Lots of houses in my neighborhood getting new roofs. I can always go pick up scraps!!!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Adding center stripes to roads? Try an airbrush/masking?*



margesdiamond said:


> Anyone have a method of putting stripes on roads?? Using shingles for pavement and also making a parking lot....searched the forums without any luck....Bob


 An air brush does wonders along with a little masking
technique with blue painters tape.If you use evergreen plastic
sheets that is also an excellent medium for road surfaces.
It its always commendable to try to save a little bit of money in this hobby when it's possible. 
Cardboard backing sealed and painted from a legal pad? Maybe?:dunno:
An airbrush is a must have when modeling.In my honest opinion. 
Regards,tr1


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeB said:


> Lots of houses in my neighborhood getting new roofs. I can always go pick up scraps!!!


Get on that! Free shingles are good shingles!

-J.


----------

